# Ultegra and Dura ace Cassettes?



## sdirep (Jan 28, 2009)

Sorry if this is the wrong area to post but it somewhat has to do with weight and compatibility of different cassettes...so heres the ride. I currently have a 09 Tarmac with all Shimano Ultegra SL components. I recently picked up some new zipp 404s and would like to put on a lighter cassette...im currently looking into buying a 11/25 or maybe a 12/25 Dura Ace 7900 or 7800 cassette but prefer the 7900 cause its a little lighter. Ive heard but still unsure if its true that my Ultegra Sl gruppo will not work with the new Dura Ace 7900 cassette or even the 7800. Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## C Dunlop (Feb 28, 2009)

It will work. 

Weight difference is about 30g.


----------



## ralph1 (May 20, 2006)

Weight is not much as stated, I use Ultegra on my training wheels and save my DA cassette for my race wheels, mainly for cost and wear.

cheers

Ralph


----------



## sdirep (Jan 28, 2009)

thanks everyone. I went with the 12/25 ultegra


----------

